# Something interesting



## capetrees (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.capecodtoday.com/blogs/index.php?blog=172

Thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 22, 2008)

He does some good work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful work....with a chainsaw no less.


----------

